# Orange head electric blue Ramirezi



## king_acuarios (May 27, 2015)

Hello everyone! I want to introduce a rare variety of Ramirezi. It is the result of crossing the electric blue variety and golden variety. I want to know if anyone has managed to cross these varieties and get one like mine or if have to get in a store. I think I was lucky. I hope to reproduce it. Regards.


----------



## king_acuarios (May 27, 2015)

Hi! I have been looking for more information on this variety of color in the Ramirezi and its beautiful! I want to clarify a few things because I've seen some doubts for persons in other forums. First, there is not a hybrid, because this is a cross between varieties of the same species (Ramirezi Electric Blue and Golden). It's actually a new variety of color (a new mutation). I say new because I've seen and articles about this mutation and just date from 2013. To clarify any doubts that any people here may have, I share some pictures and Internet addresses that I found. So you can compare this photos with, for example, the golden ramirezi and see are not the same color. My own fish although in the video its color looks white, is not only white, the electric blue color looks depending on how the light illuminates it. When I take the video, the fish looked more white than blue but already today after little more than a week of intensive feeding can be seen more blue in its body. Another clarification is that these fish was not born in my tanks, rather, I buy it in a local store. 
Well, I will continue looking for more info. to provide ok.. if anyone knows how to obtain this mutation I will appreciate that share it please. Regards.

http://www.archer-fish.ru/ramirezi-electric-blue/


----------



## king_acuarios (May 27, 2015)

Hi! Here an update! Hope you like and comment this time!


----------

